# Blisters and open sores on precious baby bottom



## Oliver'sMom

Hi there, I'm new to this thread. Thought you mamas may be able to help me out.

My poor sweet boy has the most horrible rash I've ever seen







It showed up the night before last out of nowhere. He has little blisters all over his groin area and genitals, and then a red splotchy rash on his bottom.







: The blisters have been popping and leave an open sore







I feel sick with guilt. Earlier this week I had to use a generic disposable diaper in a pinch, and I'm wondering if that is what caused it? I've used pampers on occasion, and never had a problem, but have never used this off brand. DS has been on solids for about a month, and has never had a problem with any of the food I've introduced to him. I didn't give him anything new this week that he's never had before. He has no fever, but has been pretty fussy today







I've had to rock him to sleep on his side because of his poor sore bottom. He's been naked most of today and yesterday to help "air it out", and I gave him a warm oatmeal bath tonight. I put on a thick layer of desitin before bed. What else can I do? What did I do to cause this? TIA!


----------



## its_our_family

Tracy had rash like this more times than I can count. I totally feel your pain (and his).

It sounds like you are headed in the right direction. You might want to try immodium or something like that to put on his bum. It is an antacid. It typically helped clear tracy up quicker than anything.

Airing out is a good idea etc.

I hope his bum feels bettter soon!


----------



## Oliver'sMom

Thanks for the reply! I don't have any imodium on hand right now...would mylanta or pepto bismol do the trick? is that what you mean by antacid? thank you!


----------



## its_our_family

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oliver'sMom* 
Thanks for the reply! I don't have any imodium on hand right now...would mylanta or pepto bismol do the trick? is that what you mean by antacid? thank you!

mylanta should work.

Those poor little bums! Man, Tracy had them all the way up till he was potty trained! Hopefully this will be a one time deal for you


----------



## Oliver'sMom

ok...i'll try the mylanta. thanks again!


----------



## zipworth

I work in childcare, and I have found that disposable wipes can cause horrible rashes on some children, no matter how 'gentle' a formula is used. When switched to using plain water on a washcloth to clean the diaper area the rashes cleared up quickly. If you use disposable wipes, try water and washcloth instead and see if that makes a difference. Also, coat his bottom well and apply every diaper change until it clears up. HTH!


----------



## AnalogWife

Sorry to hear about his bum.


----------



## iamama

I hope your baby heals quickly...







.


----------



## tallanvor

My son always got really nasty diaper rash like that that would bleed when he was teething. It would just appear out of nowhere and last close to a week no matter what I did. It was every time he teethed under a year. So, check his gums. Don't know what else to tell you. We would air him out, do oatmeal baths, and lots of diaper cream when he had to be in a diaper, but it never seemed to help, just kind of keep it from getting worse.

Crystal


----------



## cheygirl

Poor little bum! Hope your DS feels better soon.


----------



## Oliver'sMom

thank you! his sweet bum was much better this morning when he woke up. I let him have a good half hour of naked time, then put some mylanta on it. he seemed pretty happy about that







it seemed to take away the burning right away. I never use disposable wipes at home...just keep them in the diaper bag for outings. I'll take that into consideration though. He has been teething pretty much his whole life







. I checked his gums, and still no sign of teeth, no swelling, etc. He's taking a nap now, so I'll check him again when he wakes up. Thanks mamas! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## TinyMama

Although I'm not a big fan of petroleum, when DD had a bad diaper rash I used A&D ointment on her at night. I would use a gdiaper (or regular disposable), or lay a clean rag inside the diaper to avoid getting the ointment on the cloth. It worked really well!


----------



## crbyard

The same thing happened out of the blue to my 20 month old dd a couple of weeks ago. Turned out that my front loading washer had ingested a baby sock and it was partially clogging the drain trap. The diapers weren't able to fully rinse and the eventual soap buildup caused the rash/sores. I ended up finally fixing the washer, but had her in sposies for a week and let her go naked as often as I could handle her "accidents." I bought bactine antibacterial spray and followed up that application with pain-relieving neosporin. That seemed to stop the inflamation/pussiness of the sores overnight. They finally healed in a total of about 2 weeks. I feel for you -- it's awful! DD kept saying "hurt-ie" every time we had a diaper change









I hope your ds feels better soon.


----------



## tropicalmom

Thanks for the Mylanta tip. Dd had this once and hope it never comes back but never would have thought of that.


----------



## Leilalu

My ds had this for the first 2 months of his life







He was/is extremely allergic to chlorine in sposies. It went away when we switched. Other than than, teething can cause a sore bottom.


----------



## pantufla

Both my DSs get nasty rashes when we have a thrush outbreak. Clotrimazole cream was the only thing that worked for us.

Hope your baby continues to improve!


----------



## sagira

I'm sorry to hear your baby has a rash







I hope he feels better.

Also try calendula gel (if not bleeding), lansinoh and pure aloe vera gel. HTH!


----------



## ecstaticmama24

Calmoseptine!!!! It is absolute natural magic!!! it's thick, so either use a disposable or a throw away liner while using it, but I swear it's THAT amazing!

http://www.calmoseptineointment.com/


----------

